# Any problems with Xante ScreenWriter 4 and Windows 7?



## ActiveDFW (May 24, 2010)

Hello,

We are finally upgrading our art computers (currently dinosoar-age Dells with Windows XP), but I wanted to get some input first. I plan on getting new machines with Windows 7, but we are still using an Xante ScreenWriter 4 to output film. 

Has anyone here upgraded to Windows 7 that uses an Xante? I want to verify that we won't have any compatibility issues before making the change.

Has anyone used one of the LPT-to-USB converters with this printer, and if so, did you have any issues?

Thanks in advance for your input.

-Randy


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i only have XP, but if you're wondering if the sw4 will work via usb, I have no problems with it.


----------



## 360Graphics (Jul 3, 2008)

ActiveDFW said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are finally upgrading our art computers (currently dinosoar-age Dells with Windows XP), but I wanted to get some input first. I plan on getting new machines with Windows 7, but we are still using an Xante ScreenWriter 4 to output film.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Randy.... yes, I'm having issues with Windows 7 and the Screenwriter 4. Have you had any luck? I get an error when I click print.

[email protected]


----------



## 360Graphics (Jul 3, 2008)

I use to hold Xante in high regards, but they're obviously avoiding me on resolving my issue. Perhaps someone here can help.
I just upgraded my computer to a 64-bit/ Windows 7 OS and I get an error everytime I try to print (Screewriter 4). Why can't Xante keep up with their software upgrades for a very expensive machine?????


----------

